# Lines



## ronlane (Nov 21, 2014)

They're every where.





Lines by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## oldhippy (Nov 21, 2014)

That good.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks Ed. Reflections and shadow patterns like this aren't my strong suit but I'm seeing them more and more.


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 21, 2014)

Looks good Ron.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks Rick.


----------



## KenC (Nov 21, 2014)

Once you've started noticing these you won't be able to stop.  Hang on!


----------



## ronlane (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks for the warning Ken.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Nov 21, 2014)

I like this. Nice work!


----------



## limr (Nov 21, 2014)

Love these kinds of geometrical, textural shots. This one is really well done, Ron.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 21, 2014)

The most interesting part of the photo I think is the upper portion where the pattern of lines goes one way then the other... I wonder if it would look better if it didn't keep coming forward quite so far. I might make copies and play around with some different crops (not necessarily huge, seems like someone says 'crop' and people whack off way too much! lol) and see how it might look with a little less foreground (where the leaves more close up seem to get larger). Judgement call I think on how you balance one set of lines with the other and how much or how little to have in the frame.

I'd adjust the contrast too, to get a 'black' black and a 'white' white with a range of grays in between.

Very nicely done. Keep at it, you definitely seem to be on the right track.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 21, 2014)

Dagwood56 said:


> I like this. Nice work!



Thank you.



limr said:


> Love these kinds of geometrical, textural shots. This one is really well done, Ron.



Thank you.



vintagesnaps said:


> The most interesting part of the photo I think is the upper portion where the pattern of lines goes one way then the other... I wonder if it would look better if it didn't keep coming forward quite so far. I might make copies and play around with some different crops (not necessarily huge, seems like someone says 'crop' and people whack off way too much! lol) and see how it might look with a little less foreground (where the leaves more close up seem to get larger). Judgement call I think on how you balance one set of lines with the other and how much or how little to have in the frame.
> 
> I'd adjust the contrast too, to get a 'black' black and a 'white' white with a range of grays in between.
> 
> Very nicely done. Keep at it, you definitely seem to be on the right track.



Thank you. I did crop this some. I played with cropping out the hand rail that made the first lines before deciding on this crop. I was also struggling with how much of the top lines to keep on this one.


----------



## timor (Nov 21, 2014)

Like it very much !


----------



## sashbar (Nov 21, 2014)

Nice. I would increase the contrast. And probably trim the bottom part.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 21, 2014)

Thak you timor.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks Sashbar. I will play with that a little this evening.


----------



## sashbar (Nov 21, 2014)

Something like that?


----------



## ronlane (Nov 21, 2014)

Sashbar, I see what you are saying but the lines at the top weren't intended to be the main focus. The lines and pattern that the hand rail was what caught my eye and is why I took the photograph.


----------



## Fred Berg (Nov 21, 2014)

I like this . As it is, it's very good but perhaps a square crop with emphasis on the top half or 4x3 with some of the bottom part trimmed away?


----------



## ronlane (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks Fred. As I mentioned in my above post, I cropped this to show the bottom shadows.


----------



## Fred Berg (Nov 22, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Thanks Fred. As I mentioned in my above post, I cropped this to show the bottom shadows.



Of course, and if cropped you would lose some of the geometry. It's your photo and your call: as I say, I like it.


----------



## bribrius (Nov 22, 2014)

fun patterns nice shot.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks bribrius


----------

